# How to install Ghost Recon Future Soldier?



## NG235 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,

I've bought Ghost Recon Future Soldier for PC. I installed the game, but i'm unable to play the game as it is showing some error message. 

Is internet connection needed while installing the game, for registering it?

Also, I'm not intending to play this online. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2012)

This game requires internet connection for one time activation. After that, you can play it offline.


----------

